# coding anesthesia records



## sugargirl (Nov 26, 2008)

Can anyone tell me could you code 350-400 anesthesia records per day? Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jdrueppel (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been coding anesthesia for 18 years and I'd say "no" I couldn't _accurately_ code 350 anesthesia records/day.  Maybe if they were all the same specialty and not one that entailed placement of invasive lines and postop pain (i.e anesthesia for ENT)- maybe then 250 on an excellent day.  Another factor here would also be, in coding the anesthesia record, are you applying only the  "anesthesia CPT code"?  For example it's much easier to simply apply the 00790 versus reading the operative report to determine what exact colectomy procedure was done which could be one of many surgical CPT codes.  In our practice we code/enter the surgical CPT code and then our billing software converts it to the anesthesia code.  We do this for reporting purposes. 

Yikes, are you expected to code 350-400 records/day?

Julie, CPC


----------

